# Boat Dock Job



## Browns7213

Hey all,

My neighbor has a lake home and asked if I would be interested in painting his boat dock. He wants me to use the Behr Deckover or Rustoleum Restore products. I told him that I had not heard anything good about the durability of these products and HO's complaining about the coatings peeling up in sheets in less than a year. He wants an opaque stain or paint and it has to be gray in color. According to the HO the dock is in full sun all day so the wood has taken a beating. 

Any product suggestions that come in gray that would work best for this job?

Thanks


----------



## Tonyg

Browns7213 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> My neighbor has a lake home and asked if I would be interested in painting his boat dock. He wants me to use the Behr Deckover or Rustoleum Restore products. I told him that I had not heard anything good about the durability of these products and HO's complaining about the coatings peeling up in sheets in less than a year. He wants an opaque stain or paint and it has to be gray in color. According to the HO the dock is in full sun all day so the wood has taken a beating.
> 
> Any product suggestions that come in gray that would work best for this job?
> 
> Thanks


Pressure washed with just water (still against EPA), Armstrong Clark Cedar semi-solid of sides, BM solid stain on horizontals. 2 years and it still looks good.


----------



## doctors11

Tony that looks great. Question for you on the A/C, I love working with this stuff but all the jobs I've used it on have mildewed within 3 months. I switched to TWP 100 series and so far it's holding up great. Any thoughts?


----------



## Tonyg

I've had several issues as well, and will be trying others, but without going into it, this is in full sun plenty of air flow so no problem. I was more worried about the solid in this case but it is held up well


----------



## GSP82

Check out super deck its made for decks and docks.


----------



## straight_lines

Gulf synthetics..


----------



## journeymanPainter

What about spar varnish? Get the colour you want then top it off with a few coats of spar? That stuff is super slippery though


----------



## Browns7213

Thanks some good suggestions for me to research. 

Tony- glad you had success with just water for power washing as I will be under the same constraints with this job.


----------



## Browns7213

GSP82 said:


> Check out super deck its made for decks and docks.


I've heard Super Deck has the same issues as the Behr & Rustoleum products. I have yet to hear of anyone that has used the products with consistently good results. I hear about those 1-2 jobs where it held up well, but more often I hear horror stories of peeling up in chunks in less than a year. Doing a job for a neighbor means I want it done right the first time so he is not hounding me every week about fixing it.


----------



## GSP82

I did a dock three years ago and held up awesome. I understand decks are pain and docks are too


----------



## Criard

journeymanPainter said:


> What about spar varnish? Get the colour you want then top it off with a few coats of spar? That stuff is super slippery though



Most spar varnishes don't offer much, if any, UV protection and the wood will still gray. Also, most spar varnishes don't breathe well and will start to peel and need to be stripped and recoated after about 2 years. 
Sikkens apparently came out with some fancy pants marine varnish that is micro-porous and allows wood to breathe and also uses transparent oxide pigments for UV protection. I have not used it myself and we haven't sold any since we brought in a few test cans so I can't give any practical feedback on it though.


----------



## doctors11

Has anyone tried this product for "over the water" cleaning situation?

http://www.opwdecks.com/defy-marine-seal-wood-cleaner-2.25.htm


----------



## Tonyg

doctors11 said:


> Has anyone tried this product for "over the water" cleaning situation?
> 
> http://www.opwdecks.com/defy-marine-seal-wood-cleaner-2.25.htm


When I called our state DEQ (Department of Environmental Quality) they said that they couldn't officially recommend anything because for a contractor to even have city tap water flow into a body of water or wetlands was considered a pollutant. He said because the city adds fluoride and other treatments it would be considered illegal. 

I just gave up and will not do them if I can help it.


----------

